# Teaching and surfing in the canary islands



## robnic (Jun 13, 2013)

My partner and I would like to move to the Canary Islands for some sun, as there is little here currently! I'm a primary school teacher and nursery nurse and my partner is training as a surf instructor and life guard. I've searched google etc but there doesn't seem to be much information available in terms of job opportunities, especially for myself as a teacher. I would be grateful for any advice and would love to hear from anyone currently living in one of the canary islands as to how they made the transition, regards, Nic


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello I live in the Canary Isles at the moment like every where we are struggling with the recession. Unemployment is extremely high.

However there are some British and American schools on the island of Gran Canaria for sure, and probably on the other islands.

If you google there are numerous sites, two of which are below. Good luck with your quest and let us know how you go.

Aslp - Inicio

The British School of Gran Canaria - HOME


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You would be highly unlikely to get a teaching post in a state school anywhere in Spain. All such posts are subject to open competition (oposiciones) and are highly sought after. What subjects would you want to teach, if English you would need a suitable qualification for teaching English as foreign language. Any qualifications you may have would need to be homologated for them to be officially recognised. Your best bet is either an international school or a private academy. That is the situation through the peninsular and probably in the Islands as well. Hepa, who lives there, is the best source of info on the Canaries.

How fluent are you in Spanish?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In fact, where we are, there is a total ban on new teaching posts; very distressing for Spanish folk who are newly qualified only to learn that there are no jobs available. One piece of advice thoug, don't try surfing and teaching at the same time....


----------



## spice0012 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Teaching posts*

Hi I am moving this September to Gran Canaria to one of the international schools. There are jobs available for UK teachers but sadly you have left it too late for this year. Schools normally begin to start looking around March-April so do what I did and send off CVs. I got offers for 4 schools on two different islands. 

Good luck


----------



## Ann in La Palma (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there, 
I wouldn't give up hope at all although you may never earn as much as you do in the UK at the moment. 
I live in La Palma where I've been for over 11 years. I was almost grabbed off the street to provide after-school conversational English. As a result I took an online TEFL course which I can't say helped that much but I felt better with a piece of paper in my hand. That was only very part time, but you are obviously miles better off in that you are qualified. 
OK, times have changed because of the recession but I am still asked to provide private lessons which goes to show that there is still some work out there. 
The point about state schools is obviously a valid one but there is at least one Englsih school in Tenerife. You might want to pop on over to their forum and see what the job talk is about. Or any canary forum for that matter. 
As to surfing, then I think your partner would need to be here to pick anything up (not La Palma, there's not very much surfing here  But plenty on the larger islands. 
Lots of research for you to do but in the end, many people take a leap of faith. 
Good luck.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ann in La Palma said:


> Hi there,
> I wouldn't give up hope at all although you may never earn as much as you do in the UK at the moment.
> I live in La Palma where I've been for over 11 years. I was almost grabbed off the street to provide after-school conversational English. As a result I took an online TEFL course which I can't say helped that much but I felt better with a piece of paper in my hand. That was only very part time, but you are obviously miles better off in that you are qualified.
> OK, times have changed because of the recession but I am still asked to provide private lessons which goes to show that there is still some work out there.
> ...


Welcome to the forum, we are 40 miles to the south in Valverde.


----------



## robnic (Jun 13, 2013)

We are hoping to start learning Spanish asap. I know the basics but, unfortunately, that's all at the mo, thank you for your help x


----------



## robnic (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies x


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Arenas group are advertising on TES website for Early years and Primary


----------



## robnic (Jun 13, 2013)

spice0012 said:


> Hi I am moving this September to Gran Canaria to one of the international schools. There are jobs available for UK teachers but sadly you have left it too late for this year. Schools normally begin to start looking around March-April so do what I did and send off CVs. I got offers for 4 schools on two different islands.
> 
> Good luck


Hi What is the pay like and also have you your own apartment or are you sharing? x


----------



## Benjamino (May 14, 2012)

I too plan on moving in GC in a few months. I currently have English teaching as my "backup plan" even though I have TEFL and teaching experience (I'm 25 and am married to a Spanish woman).

I think there are a lot more jobs through what I have heard talking to bloggers and such in the Internet Marketing space. Marketing online tourism to potential tourists in the UK and Northern Europe. Since even if a Spanish person speaks English and wants to work at a school they probably don't know much about Google Analytics, and coding websites.... 

Just a thought - might wanna try out going for a "marketing" position even if its for a surf company or something!


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Jobs come up for for qualified primary teachers in Gran Canaria every year: Most are advertised in the Guardian TES. The main international schools are the British, American, Oakley and Canterbury, although Hispano Inglés and Arenas are always looking for new teachers (I'll leave you to work out why). The pay is lower than in the UK but then so are living expenses and travelling costs. Most teachers who work for the international schools live very well in GC and you don't NEED to speak Spanish!

As for surf instructor work that is tougher. There are a dozen surf school in Las Palmas (Mojosurf, etc) but there are plenty of surfers here and they know their stuff. Wagaes for this sort of work are very low here compared to other places in Europe.


----------



## Tenerife expert (Jul 30, 2013)

There are several private British schools that follow the UK curriculum in Tenerife that you could send your CV to, or email with a general enquiry about recruitment. There are two in the north and two in the south, plus a very small preparatory school in the south. I know of a qualified British school teacher who offers tuition to Spanish and ex-pat children who attend Spanish State school who haven't learned to read or write in English, or who need extra help with maths etc. That may be a flexible approach to teaching for you? Your husband may struggle with lifeguarding jobs (especially if he doesn't speak Spanish) as even the local lifeguards have been having problems with getting paid work. There are a few surf schools and surf shops on the south coast, mainly in the El Medano area and the Las Americas coastline, and it could be worth contacting some of them to put the feelers out for work opportunities. If your husband does speak Spanish, he could enquire at Siam Park as they do surf type activities on their artificial beach / wave machine and always need lifeguards.


----------



## Ann in La Palma (Jun 14, 2013)

Any online work you can do is of course a big help and it's up to anybody to be entrepreneurial. Set up a website and see what you can do. Making a living from it takes a lot of dedication - hours and hours, just like any job except usually longer hours. Even then it takes a long time for it to grow. Of course being in the right place at the right time helps.


----------



## primavera (Aug 11, 2013)

Teaching English is a good option on the peninsula for sure, I know ppl in Barcelona, etc who make a decent living just by private tutoring. A lot of Spanish young ppl want to leave the country due to the economy and they want to learn English. As for the Canaries, probably there is a better chance to find clients on the North, in Santa Cruz or La Laguna near the University.
I heard from someone in Adeje that Siam Park and other parks etc only accept their own issued or local Canarian qualifications for lifeguards and staff, even mainland Spanish ppl must get a local license.


----------

